

Show HN: Finding running partners to run together. - mikhaill
http://www.mile24.com

======
mikhaill
A small site I put together as a weekend project. For now limited to NYC
(because that's where I'm) to figure out the right features and get some
traction in one small area before opening up to other areas. The goal is to
help runners find other people to run with who run the same distance/pace.

All feedback/suggestions are welcome.

